# 毛主席挥手我前进



## kooka

Hello,

I have this old metal sign with Mao's image on one side and this text at reverse. Can one of you kind folks help me translate the text for a project?

TIA,
Kooka


----------



## kath_01

When Chairman Mao waves his hand, I move forward; 
When Chairman Mao gives instructions, I do as he says.
_－respectfully produced by the overseas Chinese club_

(not too sure about the last line in Italic)


----------



## kooka

) Thanks....do you have a rough idea of the last line at all?


----------



## kath_01

yea, the last line is just like a "signature"  , signed by the organization (the Club of the Overseas-Chinese ) who made that object. 

and in Chinese, it's common to add an expression (the last two character in this example)after the signature to show politeness. 
I'm translating the last two characters as "produced respectfully", but this is the point i'm not sure about as I hardly see this expression. it could be "bow and produced" .

Either way, it doesn't change the fact that , the last line is just a signature.
it shouldn't matter to your project, unless the objective of the project is about how Chinese shows their politeness through writings....


----------



## kooka

So fascinating! Many thanks. Now if only I knew who produced this and what for. Supposedly, it came from here in the US...but maybe someone just brought it over from China? It's a lacquered metal sign.


----------



## kath_01

I believe it's produced outside of china , 
maybe even produced locally in Chinatown (if you found it in NYC around Canal)
because the organization is founded by and founded for Chinese who's living overseas (away from China).
(you wouldn't found an "overseas-Chinese club" inside china)

and probably they're paying respect to Chairman Mao, want to make something to his honor, and show other people their love of their motherland by showing their total obedience to Chairman Mao. So they make this.


----------



## Aixer

kath_01 said:


> I believe it's produced outside of china ,
> maybe even produced locally in Chinatown (if you found it in NYC around Canal)
> because the organization is founded by and founded for Chinese who's living overseas (away from China).
> (you wouldn't found an "overseas-Chinese club" inside china)
> 
> and probably they're paying respect to Chairman Mao, want to make something to his honor, and show other people their love of their motherland by showing their total obedience to Chairman Mao. So they make this.



I thought it's pretty obvious that it's political satire used to criticize  Mao or even the Communist government in general as Mao is dead. In fact, I'm  pretty sure the red splatter represents blood.


----------



## AVim

Aixer said:


> I thought it's pretty obvious that it's political satire used to criticize  Mao or even the Communist government in general as Mao is dead. In fact, I'm  pretty sure the red splatter represents blood.



At least in China mainland, we seldom play jokes on political leaders this way, especially not on the leaders of first generation of PRC.

I am afraid you probably misunderstood.


----------



## xiaolijie

> I am afraid you probably misunderstood


The red here on the badge is misunderstood. The red is the background colour of the badge on the front and what you see here on the backside is accidental and not meant to represent anything. Aixer seems to have read too much into what s/he sees.


----------



## AVim

xiaolijie said:


> The red here on the badge is misunderstood. The red is the background colour of the badge on the front and what you see here on the backside is accidental and not meant to represent anything. Aixer seems to have read too much into what s/he sees.



I think it's okay, you know, in that revolution era, the red color was quite common, it could represent blood. However, I just realize that the *context* of this picture is very important, I mean, where was this photograph taken? For example, if it was taken from an anti-communist exhibition, it could mean what Aixer has said. But commonly we don't think like that.


----------



## kooka

I forgot to ask, what does it say on the front below Mao's picture?


----------



## kooka

Oops...here's a foto of the front.
Thanks!


----------



## samanthalee

Loyalty to Chairman Mao Forever.
or
(I will be) forever loyal to Chairman Mao.


----------



## kooka

Thank you, Samantha!


----------

